# Contacted DirecTV about upgrading HR10



## allenn (Jan 24, 2003)

I sent an e-mail to DirecTV about upgrading my HR10-250 to a DVR that will receive the MPEG4 channels. What is you take on the following e-mail response? Does anyone know what the offer will be?

DirecTV response to my e-mail:

Thanks for writing about upgrading your DIRECTV equipment. I noticed that you've been with us for a long time now and I want to let you know that we truly appreciate your business. 

Dont worry - when we start broadcasting our new MPEG-4 HD channels in the fall, you wont lose any of the national HD channels you are currently getting with your older HD DVR. To receive the new HD channels and HD local channels in most areas where we offer them, however, you will need to upgrade to one of our new MPEG-4 capable HD receivers or HD DVRs. Please visit directv.com/hd to find out more information about the new channels and equipment. And when youre ready to upgrade, our best offers are always available online, so sign into your account online to see what offers are waiting for you.

We appreciate your business and we want to keep you as a customer. Wed like to speak with you to help you get the equipment youre looking for at the best possible price, so weve set up a special phone line with a PIN number that you can use to reach our team directly. 

Call us at 800-824-nnnn between 6:05 am and 1:00 am ET daily to find out what equipment offer is available. When the system asks for a Personal ID Number (PIN) enter nnnnn (this PIN is good for five days). Were looking forward to talking to you!

Sincerely, 

Michael A.
Employee ID nnnnnnnn
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

The offer will vary depending on who you speak to. It will obviously be an HR20 and the price is most likely to be $99, but you could be offered it for just S&H ($19.95). They will insist that installation is necessary and that will be free. They will also tell you that you have to give up your HR10, but in practice, most have kept it.

The only way to be sure is to call. Don't be afraid to reject their offer if you think you may be able to do better, but don't threaten them with quitting - they may take you up on it!


----------



## allenn (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for the response! I was hesitant about calling and finding that DirecTV's offer was a one chance thing.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

allenn said:


> Thanks for the response! I was hesitant about calling and finding that DirecTV's offer was a one chance thing.


It may be a one time offer for now, and you might not get an offer as good for several months or maybe longer, but eventually there'll be other opportunities along the way.

As noted above, consider that some people have paid $299 for the lease upgrade fee, some have paid $199, some paid $99 and some have paid $19.95 with just about all of that range being offered some discounted programming or other bonuses along the way.

If you are seeing an offer below $200 then you are probably getting a fair price. If it's under $100, then I'd think it's time to jump on it. Below that mark is probably an opportunity you shouldn't pass up on.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

It is also possible that you might get an hr21 for those have been reported as being installed as of late for alot of installers are said to be out of hr20's and they are telling customer that they don't know when or if they will get more HR20's.

On that the only real difference between the 2 is that the HR21 is black in color and has no OTA tuner where the HR20 is silver in color and has an OTA tuner.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

bdowell said:


> It may be a one time offer for now, and you might not get an offer as good for several months or maybe longer, but eventually there'll be other opportunities along the way.
> 
> As noted above, consider that some people have paid $299 for the lease upgrade fee, some have paid $199, some paid $99 and some have paid $19.95 with just about all of that range being offered some discounted programming or other bonuses along the way.
> 
> If you are seeing an offer below $200 then you are probably getting a fair price. If it's under $100, then I'd think it's time to jump on it. Below that mark is probably an opportunity you shouldn't pass up on.


I got an offer for $49 plus shipping and $10/off for 12months. I let them know I'd think about it.


----------



## jmgonzalez (Jul 7, 2001)

Is there any word yet on getting the new HD content over a single wire?

That is the only reason why I have not called yet to upgrade - I don't want to run a second line to 5 TV's!!!


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

Mavrick22 said:


> On that the only real difference between the 2 is that the HR21 is black in color and has no OTA tuner where the HR20 is silver in color and has an OTA tuner.


You toss that off as if no OTA isn't a big deal. I guess if you can get HD locals from D*, that might be true. I can't.


----------



## drewba (Nov 25, 2000)

tucsonbill said:


> You toss that off as if no OTA isn't a big deal. I guess if you can get HD locals from D*, that might be true. I can't.


... and even if DirecTV has HD locals in your area, they won't have all of them. No PBS or CW for us means we need OTA.

Has anyone heard any progress on must-carry for HD?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Mavrick22 said:


> On that the only real difference between the 2 is that the HR21 is black in color and has no OTA tuner where the HR20 is silver in color and has an OTA tuner.


I'm pretty sure the HR21 is still in Beta testing, if even produced at all yet.

There are HR20-700's and HR20-100's in use now.
There are silver and black models of both (or at least the 700)

The HR20-700 originally shipped with the OTA tuners disabled, but have since been enabled and are working fine.

phox


----------



## allenn (Jan 24, 2003)

The offer that DirecTV made is as follows:
HR20 plus new antenna $150 ( don't know which model)
S&H $19.95
HR10-250 stays
HD for 6 mos. no cost
Premiere pkg for 4 mos.
All local channels in HD for 4 mos. (I get them anyway from off-air antenna)
DVR service for 4 mos. no cost
Sunday Ticket for 4 mos. no cost

I want everything working before the holidays, so I took the offer. They are suppose to install on Saturday, 10/27.


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

I was able to get a refurbished HR20 for only the S&H charge. They also gave me free DVR service for a year, which equates to about $72. So, essentially, they paid me $50 to take the HR20 to upgrade from my HR10-250...which I still use.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> I'm pretty sure the HR21 is still in Beta testing, if even produced at all yet.
> 
> There are HR20-700's and HR20-100's in use now.
> There are silver and black models of both (or at least the 700)
> ...


HR21-700s are available on the shelf at Best Buy, Circuit City and Costco. They're also being randomly installed for new customers. Do a search on www.dbstalk.com and you'll see many threads about them.


----------



## allenn (Jan 24, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> HR21-700s are available on the shelf at Best Buy, Circuit City and Costco. They're also being randomly installed for new customers. Do a search on www.dbstalk.com and you'll see many threads about them.


Well the HR21-700 is what they installed Saturday and Sunday. Unfortunately, that model does not permit off-air antenna which is what I ordered. The whole installation was a complete abortion. They sent a very nice inexperienced person who was totally clueless about installing the 5 LNB Dish. I could write pages about the installation, but it would only bore you. Let me say that D* is passing the buck regarding the installation. I suggest you do the install yourself.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> HR21-700s are available on the shelf at Best Buy, Circuit City and Costco. They're also being randomly installed for new customers. Do a search on www.dbstalk.com and you'll see many threads about them.


I stand (well, sit) corrected.

Gotta make sure I request an HR20-100 or HR20-700 when I call tomorrow.

I did the email thing last Friday and got a response (very canned by the way) with a phone # and PIN to enter when I call.

phox


----------



## allenn (Jan 24, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> I stand (well, sit) corrected.
> 
> Gotta make sure I request an HR20-100 or HR20-700 when I call tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Good luck on getting any HR20's. I was on the phone for two hours trying to get the HR21-700 swapped for a HR20. No dice. I gave up. I still have my HR10 in the bedroom. Unfortunately, I will not be able to receive many of the HD local channels with the HR21. One good thing, the HR21 I got is black and not silver.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

allenn said:


> Good luck on getting any HR20's. I was on the phone for two hours trying to get the HR21-700 swapped for a HR20. No dice. I gave up. I still have my HR10 in the bedroom. Unfortunately, I will not be able to receive many of the HD local channels with the HR21. One good thing, the HR21 I got is black and not silver.


I'm hoping Utah, with it's lower population base, will still have some HR20's sitting in the installers trucks.

No OTA input isn't a deal breaker, as I have the S3 and will be keeping the HR10 so OTA is covered.

(although, with recent events, I bet I'll be putting a new hard drive in the HR10 very soon)

phox


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

They are doing my upgrade for free. They said that tivo pushed out a build that is causing this and they will swap hr20's and new dish for free. 

They wont swap my non HD TiVo machines for HD ones for free though.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> No OTA input isn't a deal breaker, as I have the S3 and will be keeping the HR10 so OTA is covered.


I can get my LiL in HD, but no OTA may be a dealbreaker for me (my install is this Friday). I guess the first thing I will ask the installer will be what model and then make my decision then; I'll likely have to factor in how much he stumbles trying to answer the question as well.


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

allenn said:


> The offer that DirecTV made is as follows:
> All local channels in HD for 4 mos. (I get them anyway from off-air antenna)
> .


I thought the D*-offered local HD channels came as either part of the HD programming package or included w/ the rest of the non-HD local channels (assuming you have an HD receiver that can receive local HD); or to put it another way...I wasn't aware that one was required to pay extra for local HD channels...

Am I missing/misunderstanding something here?


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

allenn said:


> ...They sent a very nice inexperienced person who was totally clueless about installing the 5 LNB Dish. I could write pages about the installation, but it would only bore you. Let me say that D* is passing the buck regarding the installation.


Not to excuse D* for subcontracting installs out to installation companies that apparently employ less-than-skilled installers, but to be somewhat compassionate to these "grunts"--please keep in mind that quite a few of them (whether experienced or otherwise) are being paid nowhere near what they should be earning. If I were to believe the guy who did my install...he said he was being paid $25/hr--and that's before he has to cough up money out of pocket to pay for tools/cable/gas for his own vehicle (apparently not all contractors get to drive around in D* vans/trucks)/etc. I don't find that amount totally unbelievable--after all, after everybody else above him takes their cut of whatever D* is paying these subcontracting install companies...how much do you really think is left for the installer himself?

I'm not saying that all installers are being paid $25/hr., but don't delude yourself into thinking for one moment that these subcontracted installers are being paid very well for what they do.


----------



## mrinfofinder (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm also curious about how to get HD content over a single wire


----------



## flapbreaker (May 23, 2002)

Does D* list the what cities get local HD service?


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

mrinfofinder said:


> I'm also curious about how to get HD content over a single wire


In a few weeks to a couple of months the Single Wire Multi-Switch (SWM) SHOULD be available.
Any HR20/21 or H20/21 and D16 will be compatible. You only need one wire for Both SAT tuners. OTA can be diplexed out to the DVR and no more BBCs!


----------



## allenn (Jan 24, 2003)

toneman said:


> I thought the D*-offered local HD channels came as either part of the HD programming package or included w/ the rest of the non-HD local channels (assuming you have an HD receiver that can receive local HD); or to put it another way...I wasn't aware that one was required to pay extra for local HD channels...
> 
> Am I missing/misunderstanding something here?


D* offers some local channels but not all of them i.e. Atlanta OTA NBC 11-2. If you option not to get locals D* credits your monthly bill. I have invested in an OTA system because in 1994 D* did not have local stations. I get great HD content OTA so why do I need to pay D* for part of the stations?

My HR10 works great with OTA. I was promised an HR20 not HR21. It is hard to make a decision based on bad input from D*.


----------



## aphex187 (Aug 29, 2004)

flapbreaker said:


> Does D* list the what cities get local HD service?


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/localChannels.jsp?assetId=900018


----------

